# BG Automotive Eyes Windsor, Ontario for Electric Car Plant



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The firm's C-100 is currently limited to top speed of 25 mph, but hopes to produce cars with 75 km/hr. top speed.

More...


----------

